# Breeder's Soil Trial Run (Powder Type) Tank 1



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

August 5th, Long weekend I finally had some time to setup one tank for my upcoming breeding projects and my shipment of Japanese goods came along with some famous breeder's soil. I've heard rumors of 3-5 days cycle and its ready to go for shrimps (hardier ones I assume).

So I split a 40 gallon long into 2 separate sections with individual filtration instead of a shared one and it is not split 50/50. I will update exact size later on.

*Soil Amount: 4.81kg* - The bag broke so I lost some during shipping 

*Filtration is Marineland C320 Canister filter* - I do not remember what it came with but I did not use what typically comes along with the filter such as 
carbon, ammo remover/chip, zeolite. Instead I replaced everything with filter pads, sponges, and bio media to increase bio-capacity possibility in the filter.
*
Water Used:* 100% Home made Reverse Osmosis water 

*gH Source:* I used gH up from Borneowild... I wasn't thinking. I wanted to use SMW BioCulture to experiment. Which I will do with my other tanks later on.

I adjusted the water parameters to a gH of 4-5, with a tds of 130.

And that was all I did, and I tested the water next day compared it beside 2 ADA tanks i've been running for over 6 weeks now.

So far I have not added anything into the tank yet so I can see how the soil is naturally then determine what would be great to use to help it
cycle nice and quick.

Some pics! 

*I started empty.*

*
This is what I used*


*Soil Look Dried*



*In Tank*


*Prepare to Fill!* WOOOOT!


*Ahoy!*


*Soil Look Wet*


*Plugging in filtration and cycle we start!*


*Here is a picture comparing the ADA tanks and Breeder's Soil.

From Left to Right.......

ADA TANK #1
1st vial - Ammonia
2nd vial - No2
3rd vial - No3

ADA TANK #2
1st vial - Ammonia
2nd vial - No2
3rd vial - No3

Breeder's Soil Tank #1 - Day After
1st vial - Ammonia
2nd vial - No2
3rd vial - No3*


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice to have more substrate choices in the market. Please do a long term report so we can learn from your experience.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice experiment, I will definitely be interested in seeing the end results.
Amazonia is nice but takes too long (for me anyway) something quicker
would work much better for all us shrimpsters


----------



## shrimpzoo (Jan 15, 2012)

Always nice to see a supplier test the products they sell 

Looking forward to the results  !


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*5 days later. Test.*

Hey everyone,

So this is my first test for August 10th, 2013.

In this picture I did two tests.

*In the ADA Tank i used the Nirate DOWN from Benibachi's suggest dose halved. And I only put it in the night before i drew water for the test.
*

The left 4 vials is ADA TANK #1

Left to right:

pH 6.2
Ammonia 0.25
no2 0
no3 (FROM 80+ PPM previous picture) down to 20-40ppm *not bad for half dose.

Right 4 vials is Breeders Soil Tank #1 Powder Type

pH 6.2
Ammonia 0.25
no2 0
no3 5-10ppm



Seems like rumors are true this soil is much quicker and does not leech as much as ADA does so far. But its only been *5 days*
Will do test again once it hits *10 days.*


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*2.5 week test*

*Hey everyone, i lied. I did not get time to test @ the 10th day for this tank but i finally got around to it.

And the first tank is cycled!  Much faster then the 2 months it takes for ADA, but not as fast as AKADAMA is.

Left 4 vials is tank 1 "powder type" ph, no2, ammo, no3
right 4 vials is tank 2 "normal type" ph, ammo, no2, no3
*



Now for water change to get rid of no3! and In the shrimps will go


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Wow, that sure is a fast cycle! 

Where can I get a bag? Any chance you can refer me to the link, thanks!


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*Shrimp went in last night.*

*So I finally had the time to pick my shrimp and take them all home.

Heres a picture of them 

I split them into two different tanks. In this Tank #1 Powder Type

I put in all the blue bolts, shadow pandas, and BKKS. (some bkk will later move onto the PINTO PROJECT tank.)*

These are the chosen ones 


This is the ADA soil tank which PINTO PROJECT will be taking its first steps in.


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*morning after*


----------

